

Habitable exoplanets and the Fermi Paradox - ch4s3
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/04/habitable-exoplanets-are-bad-news-for-humanity/

======
csense
Since this is languishing, I'm going to submit Nick Bostrom's paper cited in
the article [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637667)

~~~
ch4s3
good call.

